# Draft Lottery Coming Up.....



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tuesday May 23 is the Draft Lottery guys and girls. We have the 6th best chance of winning the 1st pick, which I think would not be good for this team. The best position for this team would be 5 I think,,

Thoughts??


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

How is it not good to have the six overall pick? It is been a long time since we had a higher pick that drafted Wally.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Impossible to get the 5th pick.
We can get 1,2,3,6,7,8,9
I think that There is no clear cut #1 guy, and their is not much difference in the quality of player from 6-15. If we get top 3 , I am hoping for Aldridge. If we get 6-9, I am hoping for Gay


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i'd rather see minnesota trade the pick for a player so we can start winning now. 

rudy gay is too much of a project. he wont have an impact at all. hes just like marvin williams IMO.

i really like aldridge... however.. i doubt he would have that much PT and time to develop on minny who has a set PF.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oblivion said:


> Impossible to get the 5th pick.
> *We can get 1,2,3,6,7,8,9*
> I think that There is no clear cut #1 guy, and their is not much difference in the quality of player from 6-15. If we get top 3 , I am hoping for Aldridge. If we get 6-9, I am hoping for Gay


Please explain how we can't get the 4th or 5th pick..


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Tuesday May 23 is the Draft Lottery guys and girls. We have the 6th best chance of winning the 1st pick, which I think would not be good for this team. The best position for this team would be 5 I think,,
> 
> Thoughts??


You wouldn't be happy with the first pick?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

1 or 2 - aldridge
3 - 6 - Gay
6 - 10 - Carney/Obrient


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> Please explain how we can't get the 4th or 5th pick..


The lottery is only for the top 3 picks, and the rest are given out based on record. So we could move up into the top 3, but if we don't the highest we'll get is the 6th pick. We could go as far back as 9 if the top 3 picks all go to teams with better records then us. Chances are we'll stay at 6, maybe move back to 7. I'd love a top 3 of course though. I think staying in the top 6 is huge, because there's a big drop off after 6 imo (aldridge, thomas, morrison, bargnani, gay, roy).


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

socco said:


> The lottery is only for the top 3 picks, and the rest are given out based on record. So we could move up into the top 3, but if we don't the highest we'll get is the 6th pick. We could go as far back as 9 if the top 3 picks all go to teams with better records then us. Chances are we'll stay at 6, maybe move back to 7. I'd love a top 3 of course though. I think staying in the top 6 is huge, because there's a big drop off after 6 imo (aldridge, thomas, noah, bargnani, gay, roy).


Did you mean Morrison instead of Noah? As far as I know, Noah didn't declare eligibility, and it would be pretty shocking if Morrison didn't go in the top six.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Cyberwolf said:


> Did you mean Morrison instead of Noah? As far as I know, Noah didn't declare eligibility, and it would be pretty shocking if Morrison didn't go in the top six.


Yeah, I wasn't thinking when I made that post.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ah ic thanks for explaining socco. Well I'd like to stay at 6 and see what happens because we could take about anything except a pf-sg.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

It's pretty easy to mix up a name or two; I just wanted to be sure I didn't miss something. Anyway...

I definitely agree about being able to pick any position but PF-SG. I suppose if we were picking top 3 we would HAVE to consider Aldridge, so arguably the only position I don't really see us taking under any circumstances is at SG.

I am a big fan of Rudy G., but at this point I'm not really sure how we'd end up getting him. I'm a bit skeptical that he'll fall to 6, and he might be a reach at 3. 

Okay, two questions for all you experts here:

1. If we get the 3rd pick and Thomas and Aldridge are gone, how many of you would be in favor of picking Morrison?

2. If the worst happens and we fell all the way to 9th (pretty darned unlikely but we don't have the greatest lotto luck) and O'Bryant was available, how many of you would go that route?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i think obryant is underrated. hes a good leader and can score in bunches. i wouldnt mind havin him on this roster.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Okay, okay, one last post in this thread for now (sorry for so many!):

For those who haven't read it yet, O'Bryant seems to have impressed Jonathan Givony/the Draft Express guys at a private workout this week. http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1302
From the article it sounds like he is improving daily...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> It's pretty easy to mix up a name or two; I just wanted to be sure I didn't miss something. Anyway...
> 
> I definitely agree about being able to pick any position but PF-SG. I suppose if we were picking top 3 we would HAVE to consider Aldridge, so arguably the only position I don't really see us taking under any circumstances is at SG.
> 
> ...


Morrison would be a good pick up, but i'm not sure i'd preffer to have him rather than gay, if we pick one of them up we would more than likelytrade ricky for a PG or center, and we would need to keep hassel around for defense on the wings.

obryant at 9 would probably be the obvious pick for me, unless of course one of the higher prospects manages to drop.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Cyberwolf said:


> Okay, two questions for all you experts here:
> 
> 1. If we get the 3rd pick and Thomas and Aldridge are gone, how many of you would be in favor of picking Morrison?
> 
> 2. If the worst happens and we fell all the way to 9th (pretty darned unlikely but we don't have the greatest lotto luck) and O'Bryant was available, how many of you would go that route?


I would definitley love to get Morrison at 3. However I have never seen this Barginini in action, but he is supposed to be very good as well.
If we fell to 9th I would be praying that Shelden Williams would still be around. O'Bryant would be a major project.

I disagree with those who say we don't need a PF. When KG is out of the game we have no relaible rebounder. And no real threat down low that the defense has to respect. Both Blount and Griffin play away from the hoop and are not very good rebounders. This is where somone like Aldridge or S. Williams would come in handy.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

1) Out of the most overrated file comes, Adam Morrison. Never been impressed with him. Yes the mustachio man can score, but not in the NBA, not like he did in college, he is too slow, and too unathletic. He is Wally with less athletic ability, and slightly less shooting ability. He is not a good defender and has useless lateral ability. Not everyone loved Wally, and if we're picking at #3, I'd rather have a certain player, not a mixed reviews player. At #3, I'd take Bargnani, Gay, Foye, M.Williams, and Roy over Morrison.

2) Out of the most potential file comes a kid from Minnesota. O'Bryant has been said to be a really good hard worker trying to make himself better every day, I say that is a nice combo. He is big, definately a C, which we need. If we fall to #9, I would not complain too much if we took O' Bryant, but keep in mind, Carney may be available at #9, he is definately a slasher with some shooting ability. Could be the slasher we thought Ricky would be??? To be honest if we get the 9th pick, I'd like to trade it to NY for their two first rounders, because they have enough young players as it is, and they make take that deal especially if they get another player, maybe we throw a player in, lose another contract. They pick 20th and 29th. We could take the project C Saer Sene, who is a mamoth athletic freak, and plenty of player options at the 29th all around nearly the same skill level.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Copy and paste from Star tribune.

The odds of the Wolves getting the No. 1 pick is 5.3 percent, while the odds for Portland, the team most likely to get the top pick, are 25 percent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Copy and paste from Star tribune.
> 
> The odds of the Wolves getting the No. 1 pick is 5.3 percent, while the odds for Portland, the team most likely to get the top pick, are 25 percent.


true... but take a look at when the team with the 25% chance actually got the top pick... not for quite some time, its a lottery and hopefully in this one we do get lucky and can move up.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> true... but take a look at when the team with the 25% chance actually got the top pick... not for quite some time, its a lottery and hopefully in this one we do get lucky and can move up.


Isn't it low for team like Portland to have that chance to nab the top pick? It is like 1/4 of a chance they'll get one.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> true... but take a look at when the team with the 25% chance actually got the top pick... not for quite some time, its a lottery and hopefully in this one we do get lucky and can move up.


Orlando 2004
Cleveland 2003

But before that you were right, back to Derrick Coleman.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Orlando 2004
> Cleveland 2003
> 
> But before that you were right, back to Derrick Coleman.


oh yeah my bad..
i remember now them making a big deal of it when cleveland got the pick, saying that it hadnt been done for quite some time.
well its happened recently  , but it doesnt happen that often.
hopefully the wolves can jump up the order like the bucks did for bogut


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Minnesota has about a 19% chance at a top three pick.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

top 3 would be a great thing for this franchise, whether it turns out to be trade bait, or a legit player for next season...
if we could somehow manage to get marbury, and then draft aldridge it'd be a great off-season IMO.
i want flight white in the second round


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> top 3 would be a great thing for this franchise, whether it turns out to be trade bait, or a legit player for next season...
> if we could somehow manage to get *marbury*, and then draft aldridge it'd be a great off-season IMO.
> i want flight white in the second round


I'm still not sure what I want, but I would much rather have Miles than Marbury. Miles was playing superb basketball last season till his knee injury, playing next to KG could be the inspiration he needs.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> I'm still not sure what I want, but I would much rather have Miles than Marbury. Miles was playing superb basketball last season till his knee injury, playing next to KG could be the inspiration he needs.


I've always thought miles had mass talent, but i dont really think he'd be an upgrade over ricky.
neither of them are really that number 2 player that we need.
now if we can get a marbury/iverson and then somehow swing a deal for miles it'd be awesome
i think aldridge would be ideal now that i've done some more research on him.
i really hope we dont have to trade our pick this year in order to get quality players.
so i think we take aldridge, if hes off the board take gay, if he's off the board take obrient/carney.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't like Aldridge better than Thomas, Bargnani, Gay, or Roy. Marbury is better than Miles, but both have attitude problems, Marbury doesn't want to come to this part of the country, let alone the Wolves. Miles loves KG, grew up wanting to be like him, I think out of the two, as much talk as there has been about Marbury, Miles would be more likely and to me a better option alongside his idol. If they got top three, depending on who will be ahead of them, it is likely that Thomas and Aldridge will be gone leaving Bargnani and who ever else.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would not be happy with the 1st or 2nd pick simply because i do not like the idea of having Aldridge or Tyrus Thomas. I think both will be busts, just because they seemed to be way overhyped in college for doing small things.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> I would not be happy with the 1st or 2nd pick simply because i do not like the idea of having Aldridge or Tyrus Thomas. I think both will be busts, just because they seemed to be way overhyped in college for doing small things.


I think they will be very good NBA players but there really is no franchise-superstar player in here. Gay will be the best player if he reaches his potential I would say but right now he has some serious concerns.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im losing faith completely if we even look twice at barganani.
he'll be the next skita, not the next dirk.
plus appparently he will only play for the raptors


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Gay is the hands down best player in the draft. I know he somewhat faded in the playoffs, but no one is going to ask him to command the team. Best talent available.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ok.. great. talent wise.. but.. i think minnesota wants to draft someone that can contribute right away. 

marvin williams may be extremely talented.. but he didnt do crap for atl this year.. 

i think rudy gay and marvin williams are very similar..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well according to first and 10 today ( Woody and Skip from cold pizza) the Celtics are gonna get the #1 pick, and they can take their new larry bird. They actually pulled the right pick out last year as he drew the bucks.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw that, and I laughed, for two reasons. Because I remembered what Morrison looks like (serial killer, rapist, petafile, hippy) and because Boston would add another young player to their already crappy core of young talent. That and Wally would get shipped because he play's the same position as Pierce, Green, and Wally.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't know if anyone in this draft makes an impact on the NBA next year. If they do, it'll be a surprise player, towards the middle to the end of the first round. I have no canidates for rookie of the year. But I disagree with the Gay analysis. I think he can contribute off the bench. He will be a devolpment, but so will anyone at the top. I consider him to have to most potential, and with his frame, athletic abilty, I believe he can come off the bench next year and out do what McCants did easily.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Here it comes...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I wonder who is gonna be there for us?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Some dude named Jarko lol.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What would we do with the #1 pick besides trading it? What a year if that happened... eww.

Maybe if our pick is bad enough, we can have a shot at Oden. I don't think we'll go in that direction, but maybe.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> What would we do with the #1 pick besides trading it? What a year if that happened... eww.


I'd say if we didn't trade it take Aldridge and watch him play with KG for awhile, he has alot of potential although he is a PF he can play some center.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Zarko Durisic? Who the hell.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

6 it is, damn.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW, sucks 2 be portland!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Like predicted, 6 it is.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

So we would get some center for the #1 overall pick... woohoo.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Toronto doesn't need a PF like Thomas or Aldridge, I am curious to see what they do? I think they could deal the pick, or take Gay or Morrison.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

who do u think we're going to get? .. 

i think we get the best possible then trade for someone who can contribute NOW.

rashad and marcus are our projects right now..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

u guys think there's any chance of trading our pick and 2 second rounders to the raps for the first?
although its not that big of a jump, i think the 2 players that could actually help this squad right away in some form would be rudy gay and aldridge, and by the looks of it both will be gone by number 6.
the raps want bargnani apparently, and he would more than likely still be on the board at 6, especially after threatening to stay in europ if not selected by the raps.
if we stay at 6 its a bit difficult personally i think: aldridge, thomas, bagnani, gay, morrison, roy would probably be the 6 best players in the draft.
whereas carney and obrient would definately be a stretch at number 6.

will be very interesting to see how this goes


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Our 6th plus two seconds??!?!? 

Toronto says, "Are you out of your f***in mind!?!"


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Our 6th plus two seconds??!?!?
> 
> Toronto says, "Are you out of your f***in mind!?!"


i just think we need to get either gay or aldridge...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Our 6th plus two seconds??!?!?
> 
> Toronto says, "Are you out of your f***in mind!?!"


Well for awhile Toronto didn't want their pick in the 1st, although they would have thought it was 5, they weren't even trading it but listening to people that would BUY the pick...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ok... so i've been thinking, and to me... unless theres a player who really catches a teams eye the top 5 will be aldridge, bargnani, thomas, morrison and gay (not in that order necissarily).
some drafts have roy going above gay, but i doubt that will be happening.

so, hypothetically if those 5 guys are off the board... who do we take?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Personally, I am a huge fan of Marcus Williams, but I know if Banks is back, Williams is out of the question, leaving us with: Roy, best player available. O 'Bryant and both of the Dukies are a reach. Foye is a PG/SG, not what we need, plus if we take a gaurd at that spot, it's going to be Roy. I think Carney is a bit of a reach, although I would agree with that pick more than Roy. This group is going to draft Roy in that situation, BPA.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Personally, I am a huge fan of Marcus Williams, but I know if Banks is back, Williams is out of the question, leaving us with: Roy, best player available. O 'Bryant and both of the Dukies are a reach. Foye is a PG/SG, not what we need, plus if we take a gaurd at that spot, it's going to be Roy. I think Carney is a bit of a reach, although I would agree with that pick more than Roy. This group is going to draft Roy in that situation, BPA.


My personal perference after the top 4 (bargnani i dont even want to look at) would be carney... but he's definately a stretch at 6..
roy is definately the most talented player available, but that would require some trades for him to fit into the line up without wasting talent.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

At this point, it's really hard to figure out who the wolves are going to pick in the draft. As far as I'm concerned, the wolves have three needs. (1.) A post threat. Someone who can rebound, block shots, pose a defensive threat, and score when needed. (2.) After trading Wally and losing Hoiberg, this team is in desperate need of an outside shooter. If anyone is going to tell me that Hudson and Griffin are our outside shooters...I really got no comment on that because it's just stupid. McCants is an ok outside shooter. But we really lacked that scoring punch from the outside when Wally was shipped out. (3.) I must be in the very few, because I don't believe Marcus Banks will be coming back. I think he's gonna go to LA and play alongside Kobe. 

Seeing their fate (the 6th pick), if they choose to go with a post threat...In my mind, they've gotta go with Sheldon Williams. He fits every need that I listed above and can step in and play right away. Although I didn't like him much in college, largely because he went to Duke, I feel he would fit in well with our current situation. If they go with a shooter...it's really a tough draw, because I think it's too early to take Redick, and I'll admit...I like some of those other slashers or small forwards who can get to the bucket (Gay and Roy precisely). Given the chance that Banks leaves, and I doubt they'd know before the draft, but as an insurance policy...I could also see them going with Foye. I really like Foye's potential, and I think he would be a better fit down the line than Marcus Banks even if he were to stay.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think williams and redick are way too big of a reach at 6.... they may fit a need for the team, but based on talent they arent deserving of a number 6 pick.
morrison may (very unlikely) still be on the board for the shooting, aldridge (super unlikely) may still be on the board for the inside precence...
which sucks really because we land just outside of reach of those 2.
i think we take the best player based on talent alone, and im hoping its rudy gay...
trade away davis and griffin for what the team truly needs... some outside scoring punch and a true hustle big man


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> i think williams and redick are way too big of a reach at 6.... they may fit a need for the team, but based on talent they arent deserving of a number 6 pick.
> morrison may (very unlikely) still be on the board for the shooting, aldridge (super unlikely) may still be on the board for the inside precence...
> which sucks really because we land just outside of reach of those 2.
> i think we take the best player based on talent alone, and im hoping its rudy gay...
> trade away davis and griffin for what the team truly needs... some outside scoring punch and a true hustle big man


All I want is to keep our teams core the same since McCants didn't really get to play with Davis and KG that much, unless we can get a superstar (AI). Griffin will be alot better since he had his eye surgery and he can hit about 30-40% from the Arc compared to what seemed like 5 last year. Plus he will get 2-3 blocks and a ton of boards if he is playing. Davis was a nice player to bring with KG and him and McCants could finally give us that 1-2 punch next to KG. 

We need to rid ourselves of one of our ugly contracts at least! (Blount, Jaric, Hudson)


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> i think williams and redick are way too big of a reach at 6.... they may fit a need for the team, but based on talent they arent deserving of a number 6 pick.
> morrison may (very unlikely) still be on the board for the shooting, aldridge (super unlikely) may still be on the board for the inside precence...
> which sucks really because we land just outside of reach of those 2.
> i think we take the best player based on talent alone, and im hoping its rudy gay...
> trade away davis and griffin for what the team truly needs... some outside scoring punch and a true hustle big man


To be honest, I'm not a big fan of Aldridge. Morrison I am almost certain will not be there. I know that Williams or Redick would be a reach at 6, and I didn't mention it, but that's where they would look to trade down a few picks. Not that they need another second rounder...But like you've said, and I've already said, it'd be hard to pass up on a talent like Gay. Reminds me alot of last year when McCants came to us. People were saying he's got the most potential from that draft if he lives up to the hype. It sounds the same from what I hear about Rudy. Anyhow...I don't like Griffin and I'm not a big fan of the trade we did with the Celtics, I never was. I just don't trust McHale to do the right thing...whatever that may be when it comes to the draft, FA, and trades.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

The two big mocks both have us taking Gay. I believe I have already noted that I would be absolutely ecstatic if that is how it plays out but let me reiterate.

I would be absolutely ecstatic if we are able to draft Gay.

Dee Brown with our first second round pick?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Foye, if we know for sure he can run the point. He was a ball handling SG in college. Gay, Williams, Foye, Roy...can't be upset with any of those picks.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i really dont want dee brown. hes not very capable.. at all.

i want roy... hes a good defender, good ball handler, can score in the low post, great passer. if hes available. i'd rather have him than gay ... i think.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

abwowang said:


> i really dont want dee brown. hes not very capable.. at all.
> 
> i want roy... hes a good defender, good ball handler, can score in the low post, great passer. if hes available. i'd rather have him than gay ... i think.


He's a great talent but we don't need another shooting guard.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

It seems like KG is really destined to stay in Minny something that I am really not a fan of, but I like KG so the way I see it is the only way to help him contend is to trade the #6 pick. Feel free to bash me on these suggestions. I say trade for AI it's something that I don't really see happening but I'll give it a shot. Here is my suggestion.

Minny Trades:

Rashad McCants
Marcus Banks (sign and trade)
Eddie Griffin
The #6 Pick (Could be Gay, Roy, Carney or Thomas) Whomever drops that is of value
(Minny could even supplement with future picks but never trade Ricky Davis)

Philly Trades:

Allen Iverson

-----
C Mark Blount
PF Kevin Garnett
SF Ricky Davis
SG Allen Iverson
PG Marko Jaric

The reason for not trading Ricky Davis is to avoid the hundreds of talks that Minny needs a third scoring option; if Ricky stays, there is a legit third scoring option, end of talks, no more excuses.
Marko is a perfect fit for AI, he is a very big point gaurd and will enable AI to play his natural position at SG then just switch on the defensive end of the floor.

Try to get Jarred Jeffries with the full MLE, why Jeffries?? and not a big like Nazr?? simply because of all the rules changes it favors having four gaurd like players plus a C on the floor these days, it will give Minny the diversity to go small ball when needed and compete with a team like Dallas where Jarred has the quickness and size to gaurd Dirk to keep KG out of foul trouble from gaurding Dirk. I think we all know how uneffective the San Antonio bigs were on the series with the exception of TD of course.

C Kevin Garnett
PF Jarred Jeffries
SF Ricky Davis
SG Allen Iverson
PG Marko Jaric

Fire that stinky *** coach Dwayne Casey and try to get Carlissimo or Van Gundy or better yet maybe a reunion of Larry Brown and AI once the buyout happens. With this team I can see the Wolves winning the Northwest by a large margin even contend for a ring. Will never happen of course McHale is an Idiot.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^^ I'll take it. 

I'm interested to see how that lineup works out. But i'm also a fan of having magloire over here. I would like to see mohammed tho.. 

jeffries aint that great of a player.. waaay too inconsistent.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You really wanted to see KG playing for any teams that you liked the most and/or root for, don't ya? It is everyone's dream outside of this organization.

Uh, this is too much for to acquire Allen Iverson. Let's drop a couple of things, then we'll be fine. There is no way the team is letting Rashad go at this particular time. He is merely a second year player, and we are expecting him to play past his expectations for next season. Too freakin' much!?!

With Marbury's trade talks seems to be fading away right now, there's no way we wanted to have Jaric to start the PG position. Where will we end up without Marcus Banks, he is expected with sign with a team or another? We are in such of a terrible situation if it happens.

6th overall pick + Griffin, Banks, *OR * Davis, then it would look reasonable.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That trade isn't close to working financially. We'd have to give out at least $14.6Mil in salaries for AI. McCants, Banks, and Griffin is only $6.75Mil. Jaric would be pretty much a guranatee, along with the pick and either Davis or Hassell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think we trade ricky for a center or PG.

draft Gay/Carney with our first pick
and take james white with our first second rounder.
doubtful, but is he's still there pick up dee brown with the next pick


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

My initail "draft board" for Wolves: 

1. Aldridge 
2. Morrison
3. Gay 
4. Bragnani 
5. Thomas 
6. Marcus Williams 

others: Brandon Roy, Rajon Rondo, maybe Patrick O'Bryant. 

The fact that we are guarenteed one of these guys makes me drool.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the number 6 pick is a pain in the *** to figure out really.
top 4 and u get one of the big 4, aldridge, thomas, morrison and gay.
if one of them slips to number 6 we take them without thinking twice.

the problem is that after those 4 (bargnani possibly) theres a drop off to the next level of players... rondo, roy, williams, obryant, carney etc.
its really hard to tell which of these guys could develop into a star, lots of room for error on this pick.
will be very interesting to say the least who the wolves decide to go with in this draft.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanch im telling you, your going to be eating your words once you see Andrea play.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

There are two easy things, IMO, that can really improve this team. 

First, we trade Ricky Davis to Charlotte for Brevin Knight (or to some other team for an above average point guard). 

Second, we select Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy if Gay isn't available.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> the number 6 pick is a pain in the *** to figure out really.
> top 4 and u get one of the big 4, aldridge, thomas, morrison and gay.
> if one of them slips to number 6 we take them without thinking twice.
> 
> the problem is that after those 4 (bargnani possibly) theres a drop off to the next level of players... rondo, roy, williams, obryant, carney etc.


Completely disagree. I think there's a pretty big drop off after 6. Roy and Bargnani being in the top 6. In fact I think 6 might be the easiest spot to be at in this draft. You're gonna get a good player and aren't going to have to make a tough decision on who to take. Rondo, Williams (if you're talking about Shelden, Marcus could sneak in with Atlanta), O'Bryant, and Carney aren't even on my mind. Under no circumstance would I draft one of them at 6.



bruno34115 said:


> First, we trade Ricky Davis to Charlotte for Brevin Knight (or to some other team for an above average point guard).


I actually like, no, love Brevin Knight. But Ricky Davis for him? 20-5-5 Ricky Davis? Leave Trenton Hassell as our #2 option, or expect Gay or McCants to become stars. If anything we need more scoring.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Avalanch im telling you, your going to be eating your words once you see Andrea play.


you mean months ago when i started watching him play right? 

i think the only 4 sure-fire picks in this draft are thomas, aldridge, gay and morrison... roy has some serious talent, but i think unless this team gets shuuffled quite a bit he would be rather ineffective.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> you mean months ago when i started watching him play right?


I meant the NBA, Einstein.

The point I am trying to make is that we cannot label players as 'busts' before they even get drafted. All of the top prospects in this draft have the chance to be a star or a bust, it just depends on their work ethic and the system they are in. At this point we cannot simply say that someone is going to be a bust (especially someone that is being considered for the number 1 overall pick) because we just don't know. 

NBA scouts (believe it or not) actually no what they are doing. If they have a player rated high, it's likely for a good reason.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Bruno, anything you like about Bargnani? I don't know about him besides his name, what are his strongest points and lowest points. It'd be helpful if I know some about him prior to the draft day.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I meant the NBA, Einstein.
> 
> The point I am trying to make is that we cannot label players as 'busts' before they even get drafted. All of the top prospects in this draft have the chance to be a star or a bust, it just depends on their work ethic and the system they are in. At this point we cannot simply say that someone is going to be a bust (especially someone that is being considered for the number 1 overall pick) because we just don't know.
> 
> NBA scouts (believe it or not) actually no what they are doing. If they have a player rated high, it's likely for a good reason.


well Einstein,
obviously i havnt seen him play in the nba, but i have seen him none the less... and from what i've seen i dont think he would be worthy of a number 1 pick over players like aldridge.
its a different league obviously, and although he's impressive i dont think his game will easily translate to the nba and he may well struggle... i don tthink he'll bust, i just dont think he'll be an all star caliber player.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All righty guys, I don't mean to put you both down. I think a player is unproven unless he proves us wrong once he gets in the NBA. For instance, I didn't even know who the hell a Dirk Nowitzki or a Pau Gasol are. It took me quite a while why he is even here to play in this professional league. They gotta prove to us why they should be playing in NBA. It is not a right time for us to call one a bust just because they are unproven yet?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> All righty guys, I don't mean to put you both down. I think a player is unproven unless he proves us wrong once he gets in the NBA. For instance, I didn't even know who the hell a Dirk Nowitzki or a Pau Gasol are. It took me quite a while why he is even here to play in this professional league. They gotta prove to us why they should be playing in NBA. It is not a right time for us to call one a bust just because they are unproven yet?



Ya that's what Im trying to say. We don't know who is going to bust and who is going to explode. It's all about being in the right situation and having the right attitude and well obviously being talented enough.

The point im trying to make is that you cant say Andrea will be bad becuase another Euro player was bad (ex: skita). Just like how you wouldnt say that Marcus Williams (uconn) is going to be like Khalid El Ahmin.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

your both right on that point... however its the entire point of scouting, to guage some sort of idea how they will perform in the nba from what they accomplish in their current league, same goes for college players.
there is no way to say how any player will perform before they get into the L, no matter how good or bad they look.
but u can get a personal opinion from what u have seen of them in their current leagues, and see how it will translate to the nba game.
and i think the way andrea plays he will be a solid player, but will never have all-star type seasons.
its all just personal opinion


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> your both right on that point... however its the entire point of scouting, to guage some sort of idea how they will perform in the nba from what they accomplish in their current league, same goes for college players.
> there is no way to say how any player will perform before they get into the L, no matter how good or bad they look.
> but u can get a personal opinion from what u have seen of them in their current leagues, and see how it will translate to the nba game.
> and i think the way andrea plays he will be a solid player, but will never have all-star type seasons.
> its all just personal opinion


I can totally respect that. I don't want to come off as a big Andrea fanboy I was just trying to state a point that he wasn't going to be a Skita. 


Skita couldn't dream of doing this.... click


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I can totally respect that. I don't want to come off as a big Andrea fanboy I was just trying to state a point that he wasn't going to be a Skita.
> 
> 
> Skita couldn't dream of doing this.... click


cool man, i dont think he'll be a bust like skita was either.
just dont think he should be considered a number 1 pick, if he was a player from the college system he'd probably be ranked 5-10 ish, its just the euro, next dirk thing seems to get people a bit hyped up.
he's definately got some serious talent though, hopefully he goes to a team where he can show it pretty much straight away, unlike what happened with darko


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

that being said even if he dropped to number 6 by some miracle, i dont really wanna see him on the wolves... would be good trade bait though IMO.
very unlikey/impossible thatl happen though


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Check out Draft Express' latest mock. Makes me chuckle, because we pass on Tyrus Thomas who somehow falls to us, and I still love the draft we have, according to them.

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL Yotam halperin might be playing alongside Lebron :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Check out Draft Express' latest mock. Makes me chuckle, because we pass on Tyrus Thomas who somehow falls to us, and I still love the draft we have, according to them.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


almost the perfect draft for us really... rudy gay and dee brown in the same draft is a nice pick up, ryan hollins is a big man to add inside for some depth.
i still want to pick up james white with our first second rounder if he's still on the board.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> I didn't even know who the hell a Dirk Nowitzki or a Pau Gasol are. It took me quite a while why he is even here to play in this professional league.


Just a memory note here: I remember when Dirk was coming over from Germany. The hype on that kid was out of this world--anybody else remember? He was supposed to be all and everything, Europe's _real_ answer to the NBA, a lock for ROY.

...and then he actually showed up and was a mess. Didn't speak English, was desperately homesick, cried a lot, couldn't understand that he was a power forward and not a two-guard (and that there's a difference between them here :laugh, wouldn't practice regularly....total disaster.

If Steve Nash hadn't taken pity on the kid--helped him out and made friends with him--Dirk Nowitzki would've been back in Germany after his rookie year.

....and nowadays we get to watch Dirk come on all tough guy, with the odd gangsta-ish hand gestures and sneer. Poor thing looks like the German guy in those wonderfullly screwed up, "Unpimp Your Auto" Vee-Dub commercials.

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

hahahahahaha, vee dubs.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Just a memory note here: I remember when Dirk was coming over from Germany. The hype on that kid was out of this world--anybody else remember? He was supposed to be all and everything, Europe's _real_ answer to the NBA, a lock for ROY.
> 
> Laurie


Ya, I'm sure not everyone would know him as a player besides he's from Germany. Actually, I don't remember the hypes he has had lol.


----------

